# 12X28 Precision Matthew's



## MarkDavis (Apr 24, 2018)

I ordered a 12X28 lathe several weeks ago. Requested it be delivered yesterday.
The local freight company doesn't do residential deliveries on Monday, so hoping for the best today!

The 12X28 was chosen because it had a clutch on the feed rod, and would be easier to fit in my incredible shrinking garage. The relatively short length and wide body, I hope, will aid rigidity with out needing massive weight.

A bench model is preferable because I wanted to mount it high enough see what's going on with out getting a crick in my neck, and be able to do some clean up underneath with out stooping. 
Then storage space is pretty slim in the lathe stand world. This sits in my garage waiting for the lathe.  https://rhinosafe.com/rmi-ktc4355dg-tool-chest-43h-x-55w-x-23d/


----------



## MarkDavis (Apr 25, 2018)

It did arrive today, the crate was a little beat up, one of 4 bands broken, two places on two different sides where a fork punched through the crate, some of the skid blocks knocked off the bottom, and balanced precariously on a pallet.

The crate took the abuse like a champ, and the lathe was unscratched inside.

Okay. the bench is a little tall, the centerline of the spindle bore is about 2 inches higher than my nipple. The casters are about 6-1/4 tall, so all is not lost.  The bench came with a couple metal skids. With them installed instead of the casters, it will sit about 3" lower.
Really, what I should do is make some plates for the bottom and install proper machine feet.  I'm in so deep now with the purchase of the lathe and bench, what's another hundred bucks?


----------



## Hukshawn (Apr 25, 2018)

I have my lathe about that height too (nipple height... Well, maybe just below) and it's quite comfortable! Sure beats bending over a machine constantly (mill and surface grinder) I get a serious sore back if I'm on the mill or the grinder for any length of time. But the lathe is super comfortable up high. Maybe try it for a bit first?


----------



## Z2V (Apr 25, 2018)

MarkDavis said:


> View attachment 266070
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s another several hundred bucks for tooling. 
Congrats on the new lathe, and like the box as well.
You might be happier with the lathe on solid ground instead of the casters though.


----------



## MarkDavis (Apr 25, 2018)

I will give it a try, new toy and all.

I made a couple brackets from angle to lock the casters from turning and rolling. might even be able to raise a wheel for leveling by tightening the bolts and pulling the angles closer together.

Still needs the cosmoline cleaned off, should get to it later today.


----------



## MarkDavis (Apr 26, 2018)

The lathe does sit to high.
Can't see over the quick change tool post.

The stand is threaded M8 with 4 threaded holes on each corner. Mcmaster Carr has some nice stainless leveling feet with a rated capacity of 900lbs priced in the teens.

I think I will order a couple pieces of 3/8 HSS tool bit as long as I have to pay shipping.

I ordered the AXA quick change tool post with the machine, already owned a few AXA tool holders and had some indexable carbide tooling.  I had a friend who let me use his lathe in the past. Having my own tooling made it better borrowing a lathe. 

But trolling around this site the last couple months make me want to grind my own


----------

